# Dress code - can we wear red shirts with white holiday graphics?



## NewSFSteamMember (Nov 2, 2021)

I found some cool unofficial Target red shirts online.  Do you think they will be ok to wear? I’m a new team member and my HR is a little scary.  

Red & Khakiwear - https://redandkhakiwear.myshopify.com/


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 2, 2021)

A S.A.N.T.S.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Nov 2, 2021)

You could at my store (as long as the decoration wasn't offensive in any way). But not when I first started - plain red or burgundy was what we were told. When someone wore a red shirt with the "Peanuts" gang on it with their pathetic little Christmas tree, he was told to change. And when someone else wore a red shirt with a Pooh Bear Christmas design, she had to wear it inside out for her shift. My, how times have changed. Now, those shirts would be perfectly fine.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Nov 10, 2021)

NewSFSteamMember said:


> I found some cool unofficial Target red shirts online.  Do you think they will be ok to wear? I’m a new team member and my HR is a little scary.
> 
> Red & Khakiwear - https://redandkhakiwear.myshopify.com/


Best bet is to show them to HR or your ETL and ask if you can wear them.


----------

